# MY B13



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

Its stock and simple,,,, but I like it

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2084487/1


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

jakehale said:


> Its stock and simple,,,, but I like it
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2084487/1



Stock and simple!!! 
Try low mileage & C-L-E-A-N
Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## jakehale (Aug 8, 2004)

*Well*



CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Stock and simple!!!
> Try low mileage & C-L-E-A-N
> Not bad, not bad at all.


thanks,,,, its got a few ding and pings but nothing major,,,, and 76000 (approx) miles... 47000 of them were put on the car just driving a max of 34 miles one way on the island of Guam............
I've replaced the dash board and the carpet on the inside and had a cheapo paint job. It was originally Blue (as you see) but before I got it painted it was more of a "Ocean" color. Now it is blue again..


:cheers:


----------

